# Humping



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

While I was walking yesterday we met 2 large retrievers one of whom took a great interest in Riley (17 weeks) and pestered him for a bit and then started humping him. The size difference was considerable and Riley was very unhappy about it and the owner was apologetic and took his dog away. I continued on with my friend and about 5 mins later the same dog appeared again and started humping Riley again who was now yelping as he was so squashed. I put his lead on and picked him up but the dog was relentless and was humping my leg, my back and jumping up desperately trying to get Riley, we were literally being humped to within an inch of our lives!! 
I pushed the dog away as much as possible and eventually the owner ran up extremely apologetic and put he dog on his lead for good.

Is this normal for an un-neutered male dog to react like this towards a male puppy? I am assuming a hormonal thing but is there anything I can do/should have done differently. it was quite scary as there was little I could do to get the dog off while protecting my pup although quite a friendly dog he was massive and very strong.........and determined!

Tracey


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I can't offer any advice I'm afraid but I can sympathise that it can be quite scary if the other dog is bigger and stronger. They always say you shouldn't pick your dog up but I have and would do again, especially in a situation like this. Hopefully you won't meet this dog again! 

I'm seriously considering carrying some sort of deterrent to stop unwanted attention from dogs who are not under the control of their owners. Obi is not 'done' yet and recently seems to attract his fair share of males being quite dominant/aggressive towards him.


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Clare, Let's hope you don't meet him either if you walk locally!!

Yes I agree I wondered if spraying Riley with some 'Get Off' spray might work before we venture out, the strange thing was I was with a friend with a 7 mth cocker spaniel and this dog was not the least bit interested in her so I guess it was a dominance thing?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Of course you are in Herts too. Where were you walking? I keep bumping in to the same guy recently and his dog is a pain in a***  He literally runs from one side of the park to the other to harass Obi. The guy has no control over him and doesn't even try to recall him...not a good owner.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Tracy - I've read that a male puppy gives off a female smell until his testosterone kicks in fully. That is one of the reasons against too early neutering as the puppy is left with this scent and liable to be humped by mature intact males for the rest of its life. Funnily enough, Biscuit had a couple of dogs doing that too around the same age.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I think the owner needs told he has to get his dog under control. Its his problem and shouldnt be yours. If you cant control your dog it shouldnt be off lead.

A wee word with your local dog warden might be an idea?


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Of course you are in Herts too. Where were you walking? I keep bumping in to the same guy recently and his dog is a pain in a***  He literally runs from one side of the park to the other to harass Obi. The guy has no control over him and doesn't even try to recall him...not a good owner.


Clare, This happened at Bunkers Park in Hemel Hempstead, don't know if you know it?


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Hi Tracy - I've read that a male puppy gives off a female smell until his testosterone kicks in fully. That is one of the reasons against too early neutering as the puppy is left with this scent and liable to be humped by mature intact males for the rest of its life. Funnily enough, Biscuit had a couple of dogs doing that too around the same age.


Thanks for the explanation I guessed it might be something like that, any idea when the testosterone kicks in? 
Thanks Tracey


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Tracey. I read the info on Stan Rawlinson's website under neutering. It says that if a male is neutered at an immature age then he can smell like a bitch in season from then on, which is the smell that male puppies have until they mature. I think the testosterone starts to kick in from 6 months with smaller dogs and later with large breeds. It's certainly worth a read.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Rileypoo said:


> Clare, This happened at Bunkers Park in Hemel Hempstead, don't know if you know it?


Have heard of it but not been there. We're very close by so we should hook up for a walk some day?


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Not sure if this is helpful but Dexter is a humper and seems to pick on certain dogs and then won't leave them alone they are normally smaller than him and he normally does it when he has been playing and got really excited. I have to put him on a lead. He has never started on the owner though and I think if he did I would be mortified and have him straight down the vets. It must have been very scarey for you with such a big dog doing it.


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Have heard of it but not been there. We're very close by so we should hook up for a walk some day?


Yes that would be good


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Dexter1011 said:


> Not sure if this is helpful but Dexter is a humper and seems to pick on certain dogs and then won't leave them alone they are normally smaller than him and he normally does it when he has been playing and got really excited. I have to put him on a lead. He has never started on the owner though and I think if he did I would be mortified and have him straight down the vets. It must have been very scarey for you with such a big dog doing it.


Thanks, I think he is definitely giving off some strong signals, I think it was the size of the dog that made it scary and it's persistence, I agree I would be straight to vets too!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Rileypoo said:


> Yes that would be good


Hi Tracey,
Are you able to meet us for the walk in Rothampstead? See St albans/Harpenden mini meet thread.


----------

